# Crossbow question?



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

I have decided to pick up a crossbow for next years hunting and had a question. I would like to stick to a re curve crossbow and I'm not real concerned about looks or bragging rights. I want dependability and accuracy. Experienced opinions please!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Excalibur crossbows are all recurve and the top of the line for recurve crossbows. They have been around for well over 30 years and have won many awards in shooting competitions. I have the AXIMO model and really like it. Sight it in at 20 yards and it is dead accurate out to the 60 yard pin on the scopes.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

If you are buying a recurve, then the only choice is Excalibur.


----------

